# Stool samples



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

What exactly do they look for? I have already had cat scan,ultrasound and blood work.Still no explanations for upper abdominal pain,lose of appetite and just all over crappy feeling. I am taking prilosec, carafate and donital.They all help some. I got the most relieve ,I think from the carafate. Thanks


----------



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry forgot ,I have upper GI coming up on Wend.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They may look for blood in the stool you can't see. (with upper GI pain could indicate an ulcer)Also would look for parasites, disease causing bacteria, etc.


----------



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, Would that include H. Pylori? this has been ongoing for 7 or 8 weeks! I have had IBS for years and never had this kind of attack. I know its something else but I'm not a Dr. (unfortunately). I have been reading threads here for a couple weeks and really am glad I found this site. Maybe I will start posting more often,But I really like to just read all the others. I haven't had as may problems w/ My IBS as some. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think H. pylori is a blood test. That is how they tested me for that.K.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I hope you find out what's going on and you feel better soon!! Keep your chin up!


----------



## 15632 (Mar 16, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:I think H. pylori is a blood test. That is how they tested me for that.K.


For UK readers!H.Pylori blood tests are available in the UK if your PCT will pay for them - most don't as there is very little advantage over the more commonly used C13-Urea Breath test.


----------



## 15632 (Mar 16, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by REALTIERD:What exactly do they look for? I have already had cat scan,ultrasound and blood work.Still no explanations for upper abdominal pain,lose of appetite and just all over crappy feeling. I am taking prilosec, carafate and donital.They all help some. I got the most relieve ,I think from the carafate. Thanks


In the UK your pathology laboratory will only do the tests that your doctor requests:The most common test is for Faecal Occult Blood - looking for blood in the faeces due to bleeding in your GI tract;Microbiology lab's will look for intestinal parasites or for bacterial infections;A very popular (fashionable) test is for Faecal Elastase which will detect disturbances in pancreatic enzyme activity.See LabTestsOnline which is a professional, UK based site which will give advice on most lab tests.


----------



## 18855 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, thanks, All tests they did came back neg.!!! Whats new!


----------

